# Broccoli!



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm still getting alot of bee's on my Broccoli the bolted. Now we have a bunny too(kids:doh so he gets some now since he loves the stuff. 
My broccoli has been great his year except 1/3 bolted early but cut it back and in filled in nicely.
Hope the girls are ok?


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Got a little warmer yesterday, and I saw a few of the girls venturing out from the "no activity" hive. Looks like it just takes a little warmer temps to get them out and about. They had good stores last time I checked, but I combined a weak colony with them late in the year. Will trust to the fates and the bees to survive the winter. Thanks for the interest, Zane!


----------

